# Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 Eagle OC



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2020)

Gigabyte debuts its Eagle brand of graphics cards to the enthusiast segment. Slotted between the WindForce OC and AORUS Gaming series, the RTX 3090 Eagle OC covers all the bases and bling gamers need, at the NVIDIA MSRP price. It also comes with a power connector innovation.

*Show full review*


----------



## Spencer LeBlanc (Sep 24, 2020)

My last 3 cards have been Gigabyte Windforce type cards. This card is UGLY! Come on Gigabyte..


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 24, 2020)

Spencer LeBlanc said:


> My last 3 cards have been Gigabyte Windforce type cards. This card is UGLY! Come on Gigabyte..


It's their new budget brand, hence only $1,500...


----------



## dayne878 (Sep 24, 2020)

Holy expensive for not very much extra performance over the 3080. Yes, at 4k its a decent boost, but nowhere near double the performance to go with double the price.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 24, 2020)

hi Wizz just a question did you add any info for MS Flight Simulator? If not why?


----------



## birdie (Sep 24, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> hi Wizz just a question did you add any info for MS Flight Simulator? If not why?



The game is currently very poorly optimized and extremely CPU limited that's why @W1zzard doesn't test it. He said once D3D12 renderer is released he might reconsider.

Check https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_rtx_3090_founder_review,21.html


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 24, 2020)

birdie said:


> The game is currently very poorly optimized and extremely CPU limited that's why @W1zzard doesn't test it. He said once D3D12 renderer is released he might reconsider.
> 
> Check https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_rtx_3090_founder_review,21.html


This is why I enjoy TPU. Honest, informative responses with no rancor.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 24, 2020)

I can see it has certain use cases for rendering and such but gaming aint it and certainly not for $3500NZD nope noway hozay



birdie said:


> The game is currently very poorly optimized and extremely CPU limited that's why @W1zzard doesn't test it. He said once D3D12 renderer is released he might reconsider.
> 
> Check https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_rtx_3090_founder_review,21.html



Also MS has recently come out saying they know it runs like shit but we're working on a performance patch which will hopefully fix most of the perf issues


----------



## nikoya (Sep 25, 2020)

Spencer LeBlanc said:


> My last 3 cards have been Gigabyte Windforce type cards. This card is UGLY! Come on Gigabyte..



 same here. 970windforce 1080G1.. wont gonna buy 3080 from Gigabyte..I dont like aesthetic neither


----------



## Dave65 (Sep 27, 2020)

I can imagine Nvidia sitting in the shadows watching to see who would be dumb enough to purchase something this is barely faster than the 3080. Unfortunately many will jump on it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2020)

Spencer LeBlanc said:


> My last 3 cards have been Gigabyte Windforce type cards. This card is UGLY! Come on Gigabyte..


I have to agree here. Gigabyte is not showing off a good looking card here.


----------



## MDWiley (Oct 5, 2020)

Those power connectors are certainly interesting. I'm assuming they're the same on the 3080. That said, shame you can't water cool it unless you can get custom adapters. Now THAT would be awesome.


----------



## Kryss20 (Feb 27, 2021)

what thickness is the thermal pad?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2021)

Dunno, maybe 1 or 2 mm .. should be fine either way, because it gets compressed, so better buy thicker than too thin


----------

